# God Made a Dog



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/lJ7AfSO2fKs

And on the ninth day, God made a dog. Very nice You Tube tribute to our four legged friends.

Happy Memorial Day. Dogs have served in battle along with their humans since the dawn of time. Working dogs. Give them work. Make them happy.

Off for our second hike of the day. They deserve it.

Rod


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bi05kGbxQw


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/iD3cgDRsDck

Dogs make great role models for children!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> http://youtu.be/iD3cgDRsDck
> 
> Dogs make great role models for children!


Uncontrollable kisses...


----------

